# Cranberry Apple Wine



## evshro (Mar 25, 2018)

We are fairly new to wine making and really want to try our hand at a cranberry apple wine. Does anyone have or know of a recipe that is step by step so we don't mess it up? 

Thanks!!


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 26, 2018)

Are you using juice or do you have fruit


----------



## evshro (Mar 26, 2018)

meadmaker1 said:


> Are you using juice or do you have fruit


We are open to either. I guess juice would easier, but using fruit would be a great experience. We are amateurs still, but we really want to make this happen.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 26, 2018)

I will get some notes together. How much are you hoping for. 
I usually work in three to five gallon batches
Start looking for frozen cranberries and organic apple juice. 
Or fresh will have you waiting till october.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 26, 2018)

I do mainly mead but sugar will fit the bill fine.


----------



## evshro (Mar 26, 2018)

meadmaker1 said:


> I do mainly mead but sugar will fit the bill fine.


Thank you so much!! We were hoping to do five gallons. I’m starting to understand the process more and more...but I feel like if we continue with kits we won’t truely appreciate wine making.


----------



## salcoco (Mar 26, 2018)

I would suggest fermenting each separately and then blending to taste and color once wine is clear. visit winemaking.jackkeller.net for many one gallon recipes that can be recalculated for 5 gallons.
a good source for apple juice and cranberry juice is Walmart. in fact since you are new to wine making I would suggest one gallon recipes of each, get the concepts down well and then go forth with larger batches.


----------



## evshro (Mar 26, 2018)

salcoco said:


> I would suggest fermenting each separately and then blending to taste and color once wine is clear. visit winemaking.jackkeller.net for many one gallon recipes that can be recalculated for 5 gallons.
> a good source for apple juice and cranberry juice is Walmart. in fact since you are new to wine making I would suggest one gallon recipes of each, get the concepts down well and then go forth with larger batches.


Thanks! I will definitely take that into consideration! Not a bad idea?


----------



## Soughted (Apr 5, 2018)

Dissolve a tablespoon of sugar and the yeast in the ¾ cup of warm water. Add sugar to the juice and stir until thoroughly dissolved. If you use regular bottled *cranberry* juice, rather than concentrate, pour juice into a clean container, add the sugar and stir until the sugar is thoroughly dissolved.


hope it help you have a great time making it


----------



## Vinobeau (Apr 5, 2018)

I've been making Cranberry wine since the mid 1970's and the vast majority of my batches have been with fresh berries and a few times I've used the canned berries if I've found a deal on them. Usually, I wait for them to go on close out at the local Aldi store for .79/lb. My best results have been when I've used 4.5 - 5 pounds per gallon. 
Why do you want to use apple juice? I agree with Salcoco - make a separate batch of apple wine and blend them in different combos when both are done and see if you like any of them. IMHO, the apple will just water down the cranberry. I also believe that just using cranberry juice will give you a watered down wine that won't have much cranberry flavor. You would be much better off using some cranberry juice instead of water along with 4 - 5 lbs of berries per gallon. If you use the canned berries, use at least 5 - 14oz cans per gallon.


----------

